# actavis valium .......real or fake



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

any valium experts on here? got some in for sleep and want to see if they are faked much or are any good?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Most valium is faked mate, unless you get it straight from a pharma source. got any pics??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

View attachment 162987


Real


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pop it and see I guess lol.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 162987
> 
> 
> Real


that mine but 10mg...........they seem pokey!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I say faked i dont mean they'll be ****, i used to get loose Valium and they were better than the pharma real ones, if there in blistered packs get them down you but can be a slippery slope imo just for sleep.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm

Not an expert but the 10mg work afaik most valium

Is counterfeit but still active. My mates uses those and said are fine so his are 10ng also


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't seem to upload a pic of them............seen a lot around and some shoddy ones but these seem g2g


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

View attachment 162988


this is them


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Look legit mate I've had them before.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Oscars said:


> View attachment 162988
> 
> 
> this is them


Been using them for a while gtg


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

spaglemon said:


> Been using them for a while gtg


have you tried prescribed vals to compare?


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Oscars said:


> have you tried prescribed vals to compare?


Years ago I got diazepam 5mg from doc for neck spasm and I'd say the Actavis 10mg are similar so possibly a bit underdosed but I might just be used to them as you build up a tolerance quite quickly, Wouldn't take them for more than a few days in a row though.

Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscars said:


> that mine but 10mg...........they seem pokey!


Put a pic up mate I'll tell you Iv seen all the tevas/almus/activis.. There's tons of it about all legit and fairly cheap as of late.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Put a pic up mate I'll tell you Iv seen all the tevas/almus/activis.. There's tons of it about all legit and fairly cheap as of late.


Pic just above in the thread mate, what u think?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Put a pic up mate I'll tell you Iv seen all the tevas/almus/activis.. There's tons of it about all legit and fairly cheap as of late.


What do you reckon?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscars said:


> View attachment 162988
> 
> 
> this is them


Legit


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Legit


Great I've seen a pack like these with the blister packs cut straight and mine are rounded with a barcode on


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

some of the fake stuff wiped me out then some batches were crap.. stay away from msg's . they always seem crap


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i got some 10mg Diaz by Teva the other day, missus is stressed with work and family issues. I tried one.....just laughed my tits off then fell asleep lol.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

They seem great, half a tab mellows me out and I sleep like a baby.....glad they got some good feedback, pretty sure they are legit actavis


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Oscars said:


> They seem great, half a tab mellows me out and I sleep like a baby.....glad they got some good feedback, pretty sure they are legit actavis


my missus got the 5mg Actavis Diaz on prescription, they were spot on.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Clubber Lang said:


> i got some 10mg Diaz by Teva the other day, missus is stressed with work and family issues. I tried one other day.....just laughed my tits off then fell asleep lol.


Hahaha


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Legit


tried one, they taste really bitter, was under the impression they had a sweet taste? mellowed out nicely tho!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscars said:


> tried one, they taste really bitter, was under the impression they had a sweet taste? mellowed out nicely tho!


Your not gonna taste a puny 10mg amongst all that filler powder mate lol.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Your not gonna taste a puny 10mg amongst all that filler powder mate lol.


Oh right, I have had some lorazapam and it tasted sweet and heard valium was the same..... Plus people take it sublingual


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

unless you get Diazepam straight from the chemist you have no clue whats in them,my village has loads of your exact brand right now,it's the smackheads that are selling them by the hundreds or thousands,so imo they are coming from a very dubious source mate

also as has been said taking them for sleep is a very slippery slope,also if you end up hooked on them,not doing a correct withdrawal can cause siezures/epilectic fits

there's loads of fake Valium out there mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Oscars said:


> tried one, they taste really bitter, was under the impression they had a sweet taste? mellowed out nicely tho!


Valium should not taste bitter mate

it's a chalky mild tastse to them

they could be cut with Amitriptyline it would mellow you as well,but it's a whole different drug

Valium are not designed for sublingual use,swallowing them will do the job just fine

cheers shaun


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

the wee man said:


> Valium should not taste bitter mate
> 
> it's a chalky mild tastse to them
> 
> ...


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice mate, I've seen a couple of versions of the actavis stuff and these look the best but as I have nothing to compare them to its hard for me to judge

Only planning on using them a couple of times a week for sleep, didn't really like the lorazapam the doc gave me as it's quick acting I get a bit of a rush from em,

The actavis I've got seem to mellow me out nicely, well the one time I've tried it , have u seen the real/ legit ones?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Oscars said:


> Thanks for the advice mate, I've seen a couple of versions of the actavis stuff and these look the best but as I have nothing to compare them to its hard for me to judge
> 
> Only planning on using them a couple of times a week for sleep, didn't really like the lorazapam the doc gave me as it's quick acting I get a bit of a rush from em,
> 
> The actavis I've got seem to mellow me out nicely, well the one time I've tried it , have u seen the real/ legit ones?


the only Valium ive took were from a friends sister straight from the chemist mate

ive seen loads of well made and not so well made fakes,these days the good fakes come in blister packs,in correct looking boxes that even have the correct instructions in them,they are impossible to tell from the real thing

if you want to play it safe,you need to get them from someone who gets a doctors script,tell them to leave them in the sealed paper bag, as they get handed them from the chemist,only then will you know they are real mate

cheers shaun


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

the wee man said:


> the only Valium ive took were from a friends sister straight from the chemist mate
> 
> ive seen loads of well made and not so well made fakes,these days the good fakes come in blister packs,in correct looking boxes that even have the correct instructions in them,they are impossible to tell from the real thing
> 
> ...










advise taken bro


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I had both actavis 10mg batch and teva 10mg (no prescirption), haven done a diazepam withdrawel plan via GP found prescription 5mg and 2mg more potent, picked more actavis 10mg DC317 manufd 0/814 exp 07/2017 uptoday and try tonight see how many i need to take to sleep,


----------



## Pudzey (Oct 8, 2014)

actavis is made in a pharmaceutical company near me so if it should be 100% very hard to copy it  currently on 10mg blue Roche valium STRONG as fcukkkkkkk


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Pudzey said:


> actavis is made in a pharmaceutical company near me so if it should be 100% very hard to copy it  currently on 10mg blue Roche valium STRONG as fcukkkkkkk


There's loads about ATM though......can't see how it can all be legit.............. I've seen literally hundreds of boxes and some differ slightly


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Pudzey said:


> actavis is made in a pharmaceutical company near me so if it should be 100% very hard to copy it  currently on 10mg blue Roche valium STRONG as fcukkkkkkk





Oscars said:


> There's loads about ATM though......can't see how it can all be legit.............. I've seen literally hundreds of boxes and some differ slightly


a proper 10ml Valium is the same strength no matter what brand makes them,when some are stronger or weaker than others,it's a sure sign they are not legit

it's a pity you couldn't get hold of Valium straight from the chemist to give you an idea of how a real Valium effects you,that would give you a base line for comparison

imo strong fake Valium either have the wrong dosage (which is unlikely as they would cost more to make)or worse it's a completely different drug or mix of drugs,there's plenty drugs out there that will give you a similar hit to Valium,but are a lot worse for you

cheers shaun

p.s.or someone at the actavis plant has found a back door out the place and has flooded the UK with real Valium ?

there's literally thousands of them kicking around my wee village at the minute


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Oscars said:


> There's loads about ATM though......can't see how it can all be legit.............. I've seen literally hundreds of boxes and some differ slightly


I agree mate a medicine highly controlled!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oscars said:


> advise taken bro


Had these of my doctor for a bad back found myself liking them to much and played on it , got 4 weeks out of him and then you got to try very hard for more .. Sounded like a junky in the end , addictive little ****ers but my back was hurting lol


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

the wee man said:


> a proper 10ml Valium is the same strength no matter what brand makes them,when some are stronger or weaker than others,it's a sure sign they are not legit
> 
> it's a pity you couldn't get hold of Valium straight from the chemist to give you an idea of how a real Valium effects you,that would give you a base line for comparison
> 
> ...


My doc put the 5mg on prescription for me ( can have a pack every other month like my omaprazole I have)

Thing with the actavis I've seen a couple of people with 300 plus boxes and I'm down South and my mates gym in London has loads so I can't imagine so many could get out the back door?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

uk pharma grade fir me all the way, sources stocks pharma goods so teva 10mg oners are g2g


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Oscars said:


> My doc put the 5mg on prescription for me ( can have a pack every other month like my omaprazole I have)
> 
> Thing with the actavis I've seen a couple of people with 300 plus boxes and I'm down South and my mates gym in London has loads so I can't imagine so many could get out the back door?


i agree with you mate but i had to throw it out there, as there could have been a slim possibility that someone at the plant may have found a way

but going on how much you and i have seen on the street it's highly unlikely

the figure that hit our village was 100,000 of them, all blister packed in boxes with correct instruction pamphlets

that was just my village,another village 3 or 4 miles away has the same or more kicking around the street

so actavis are selling for pennies around here as they are everywhere mate

cheers shaun


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Had to take 35mg to make me sleep not too confident in them so did the Mrs,


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Even if they are copies of a real brand.. they will probably work.. or else they wont have any return custys..


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

L3rouge said:


> Even if they are copies of a real brand.. they will probably work.. or else they wont have any return custys..


mono from Thailand that's what we need


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

mono?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

L3rouge said:


> mono?


Diazepam from Thailand are called monos I think will get correct name.


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

oh..

yeah ive seen the loose baby blue ones.. and then the fake roche blister packs... the fake roche are better than the loose blues.. but at 10b each.. who cares..

some mad ****s over there wack it up with a bunch of chango and call it "crest"


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

Can anyone hint me which of the sleeping pills sold on eBay are gtg?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Used to be able to get Roche in blister packs- they seemed very similar to genuine Valium. Have also had msj blue or yellows - a fun pill to smash out on but not Valium - some kind of benzo mix I'd guess.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i agree with you mate but i had to throw it out there, as there could have been a slim possibility that someone at the plant may have found a way
> 
> but going on how much you and i have seen on the street it's highly unlikely
> 
> ...


same round here mate , same lot going for stupid pennies. i suspect very good copies..


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

topdog said:


> Had to take 35mg to make me sleep not too confident in them so did the Mrs,


unless your a reg user 35mg should be ample mate, infact you should have been pretty mashed ,but if you have a tolerance then 35mg is nothing


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MrM said:


> Used to be able to get Roche in blister packs- they seemed very similar to genuine Valium. Have also had msj blue or yellows - a fun pill to smash out on but not Valium - some kind of benzo mix I'd guess.


msg are never any good ime mate, i agree its just what ever benzo they have laid about with a side portion of amitryptaline


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

topdog said:


> Diazepam from Thailand are called monos I think will get correct name.


the plain white 10mg ones?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

uubiduu said:


> Can anyone hint me which of the sleeping pills sold on eBay are gtg?


all i can tell you is the best thing a Doctor could provide for sleep is.....

Temazepam... 20mg to 30 mg should do the job,if it's your first time getting them from a Doctor 10mg may be all you'd need mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

GMO said:


> the plain white 10mg ones?


white ones from the Doctor are 2mg mate

feck know's what the white fake ones dose are ?????

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

L3rouge said:


> Even if they are copies of a real brand.. they will probably work.. or else they wont have any return custys..


it's what else that's in the fake ones i'd be worried about...

a Vali head don't give a shet what they put in their bodies as long as it turns their brain to mush and lets the world go by...

so as long as it gets them out their nut they will go back for more,with no issue with what it is that's actually causing the hit

cheers shaun


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

the wee man said:


> it's what else that's in the fake ones i'd be worried about...
> 
> a Vali head don't give a shet what they put in their bodies as long as it turns their brain to mush and lets the world go by...
> 
> ...


Its cheaper to put chalk in it than poison.. if its fake.. its fake.. not cyanide


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

the wee man said:


> white ones from the Doctor are 2mg mate
> 
> feck know's what the white fake ones dose are ?????
> 
> cheers shaun


you can get plain white 10mg know under the brand nanos in the uk from a proper pharm in thailand mate, also indian pharm 10mg are plain white to.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

the wee man said:


> it's what else that's in the fake ones i'd be worried about...
> 
> a Vali head don't give a shet what they put in their bodies as long as it turns their brain to mush and lets the world go by...
> 
> ...


not true at all.. i used to have very bad habbit that lasted several years, i hunted high and low to get quality tabs, when you hooked its often about taking enough to feel normal rather than getting high as withdraw is horrific and very prolonged .. months!! to do this you need well dosed quality product


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

uubiduu said:


> Can anyone hint me which of the sleeping pills sold on eBay are gtg?


Me too pleaseeeeeee


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

the wee man said:


> all i can tell you is the best thing a Doctor could provide for sleep is.....
> 
> Temazepam... 20mg to 30 mg should do the job,if it's your first time getting them from a Doctor 10mg may be all you'd need mate
> 
> cheers shaun


temazepam is very weak, half the strength of diazepam mg per mg, i found diazepam MUCH more effective


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

Teva an activis an almus that are everywhere are copies the they are made abroad noway could there be that many legit ones taken out the factory they are all over the country an its defo in the millions on jus the amount that people i know of av had i had a fit before christmas because i lost my supplier u cant just stop them. Manos are thailand ones. An indian ones most are better than are chemist ones.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

I've just tried Lorazepam @1mg...They appear to do the job nicely. Genisis is the company.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

L3rouge said:


> Its cheaper to put chalk in it thanor poison.. if its fake.. its fake.. not cyanide


chalk don't give you an effect,mixing say Amitriptyline or some other tricyclic antidepressant which effects chemicals in the brain that can become unbalanced, or imo worse some Antipsychotic's then your getting anything but a Valium effect

the Vali heads won't be return customers if they're getting sold weak chalk bulked fake Vali's,they will how ever buy anything that puts them into a stupor and lets the world go by

hence why i would always be wary of buying from irregular or untrusted sources mate

cherrs shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

GMO said:


> you can get plain white 10mg know under the brand nanos in the uk from a proper pharm in thailand mate, also indian pharm 10mg are plain white to.





GMO said:


> not true at all.. i used to have very bad habbit that lasted several years, i hunted high and low to get quality tabs, when you hooked its often about taking enough to feel normal rather than getting high as withdraw is horrific and very prolonged .. months!! to do this you need well dosed quality product


thanks for the info on the Thai and Indian products mate

i hear and agree with what your saying regards hunting down the real thing mate

but around here if the real things not available (which it rarely is) then the people who are hooked on Valium, tend to buy the strongest fake version available on the street,which is usually a mix of god knows what,they don't give you that normal Valium feeling,but something similar ish that could be anything ?

imo the folk who produce these fake Vali's tend to use the cheapest available drugs they can lay their hands on,as long as it will mush their customers brain,but imo leave you with a next day hangover,you normally wouldn't get with the real thing

i should have said in my posts,that i can only comment on what goes on in my part of Scotland mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

GMO said:


> temazepam is very weak, half the strength of diazepam mg per mg, i found diazepam MUCH more effective


i hear what your saying but Temazepam is prescribed for sleep,and if it works for you in 20mg to 30mg doses,then imo it's easier to come off than the stronger Valium,i found it a lot harder to fall asleep naturally after coming off Valium than i did Temazepam (down to the difference in strength)

Diazepam is used to relax and calm you down and i agree it has a stronger, longer lasting effect

each to their own and what works best for each individuals needs

cheers shaun

P.S. obviously both will work to get you off to sleep and both are as addictive as each other imo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jboy67 said:


> View attachment 164325
> View attachment 164325
> View attachment 164326
> 
> ...


Look fine to me


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

anyone else used these and had good results?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Jboy67 said:


> anyone else used these and had good results?


Send some my way I'll try them ha


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> Send some my way I'll try them ha


suppose mommy always told me to share... @Lewy_h

sorry guys for posting the same pic twice..and more feedback would be grateful.


----------

